# Christmas tradition



## redneck5236 (Dec 25, 2019)

For about 35 years I have been getting up early on Christmas morning 3 am today and I make homemade cinnamon rolls for breakfast ! Been at my current location with my wife for eight years ! For the past six years I have also sent a pan over to the neighbors ! First year they were surprised ! Second year surprised ! Third year they were wondering ! Now at six years they say they wait patiently for there chrustmas morning phone call ! Then they can't get here fast enough ! Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

Those look great!


----------



## phathead69 (Dec 25, 2019)

Redneck that's awsome.  Im a tradition and breakfast diehard. Including the neighbors makes it better.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 25, 2019)

RN5236, Nice tradition , your family and neighbors are lucky!


----------



## tropics (Dec 25, 2019)

They look great.
Richie


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 25, 2019)

Those look fantastic!! Carrying on family traditions is awesome as is having good neighbors! Merry Christmas!


----------



## 73saint (Dec 25, 2019)

Those look great!   Wishing I were your neighbor right now!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 25, 2019)

I agree those do look delicious.  
Like!!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 25, 2019)

Made some homemade ice cream, old school crank style with the rock salt. Pics were absent per dead phone. Darn it !


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice tradition and beautiful rolls! Wish I had one of those right now....


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2019)

Those look great!
We make about 1 batch a year & freeze most of them.Otherwise I'd eat the whole pan!
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 26, 2019)

I can smell them from here!! Nice tradition and gesture on your part,
HAWG


----------

